# Just got a price quote back from christoper woods.



## Seedawakener (Jan 7, 2007)

And all I can say is WOAH. that is cheap!

Neck
BRIEF DESCRIPTION: Wizard-7 neck profile
# OF STRINGS: 7
SCALE LENGTH: 27"
# OF FRETS: 24
FRET WIRE: JUMBO
NUT TYPE: Floyd Locking
INLAY STYLE: DCLXVI on twelvth fret
INLAY MATERIAL: Abalone
WIDTH @ NUT: Just like the Wizard-7 (27")
WIDTH @ HEEL: wizard 7 (27")
THICKNESS @ 1ST: wizard 7 (27")
THICKNESS @ 12TH: wizard 7 (27")
SCALLOPED FRETS: no
NECK JOINT STYLE: AANJ
TUNING MACHINE HOLES: Grover tuners
BINDING: White binding around the whole neck and headstock.
(WOOD)
BACK MAIN: Maple (satin finished)
FB: Ebony
HEAD STOCK: Ibanez 7.
HEADSTOCK FINISH: matching body (solid black)

BODY
BRIEF DESCRIPTION: RG body, Solid black. Floyd rose and 2 EMG 707s. (1 in 
the bridge and 1 in the neck)
(ROUTING)
NECK POCKET STYLE: AANJ
NECK PU ROUTE: EMG 707 (remember that these are different than
BRIDGE PU ROUTE: EMG 707
SWITCH: 5-way
BRIDGE ROUTE: Floyd rose 7
FOREARM CONTOUR: RG style
TUMMY CONTOUR: see above
CONTROL CAVITY: see above
TOP/REAR ROUTE: rear
JACK TYPE & LOCATION: Exactly like on the Ibanez K-7.
CONTROL KNOBS: Like on the RG 1527
(OTHER)
PICKGUARD: NO
CAVITY COVER: black plastic
(WOOD)
WOOD TYPE: Mahogany
FINISH: Solid black


This would cost me 600 $ without hardware. Any idea what the hardware would cost me? Gold floyd, gold tuners and 2 EMG 707s. Any suggestions, or something you think is weird? As you might see I "borrowed" a couple of ideas tehk. But that is a minor detail. So hopefully I will be able to order this in april when he has a spot open.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

I did a quote too mine is 909.03 with hardware but no paint and binding. Nonetheless I'm getting a Chris Woods RG. Im getting a OFR7 bridge (guitarpartsdepot.com). for my neck profile I gave measurements from a universe. Angled jack like a UV as well with the lion claw recess. Dual Dimarzio hums 26" scale, Q Parts Knobs, 3 way toggle switch 2 vol no tone, control layout like JPM, 6100 fret, sperzel locking tuners, mahogany body, maple neck, ebony FB and custom inlay.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 7, 2007)

Details, links is this a custom builder, what? Those price sound nuts


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris Woods will build you any thing you want in bass, guitar or baritone

www.christopherwoods.com


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 7, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Chris Woods will build you any thing you want in bass, guitar or baritone
> 
> www.christopherwoods.com



Thanks, now has anybody ever played one of his creations, or know of anybody that has?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

Jim777 over at jemsite has one, Scott should be getting his very soon. Scott recommended him very highly. As long as you keep your body and neck simple with regular woods you should have a good price if you want exotic woods it will kick up a notch. my body is 180 and the neck is 250 with a custom inlay.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 7, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Jim777 over at jemsite has one, Scott should be getting his very soon. Scott recommended him very highly. As long as you keep your body and neck simple with regular woods you should have a good price if you want exotic woods it will kick up a notch. my body is 180 and the neck is 250 with a custom inlay.



Wow very interesting, so would he be able to build me a JP7 copy?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

all I can say is go talk to him send him an email, talk to him on AIM and find out, I haven't seen him do any JP7's but he can do it.

edit: here's another guy getting a chris woods guitar.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=19990


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ive worked with Chris Woods on two guitars and he is rock solid.

Here are my last two projects:

http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/Bodies/rainbowpoplargui.html

http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/Bodies/exoticwoodguitai.html


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

if my first guitar comes out good then I'm definitely working on a second guitar soon afterwards.

Here's what Jim777 says about Chris woods

I just have a body, from before his CNC days. Since it was all hand cut, the routes aren't perfect but that's to be a bit expected. He's making me another CNC body now. He used to work for Mike Tobias, so he has a great eye for wood. The body I have is really gorgeous, but the new one wil have tighter tolerances. If you're going to get custom pieces, I'd go with Chris first, because he's been a guitar maker for years. The only real down side is the wait for custom work, which you'd get anyway.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone know if he does neckthru bodies too??

If i can get a neckthru kelly body with my small inlay, laminate top, no hardware (well maybe pick up a lo-pro 7 from Rich just to make sure route is 100%) for like $1000 or less.. Id do that.. Gonna try to send him an email


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

from what I've seen it's all Bolt on.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah sure looks that way on his website.. lets hope otherwise, Im not a bolt-on fan at all =[


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think he would have a problem doing a neck thru body guitar. I like all type of neck joints, they all have unique tonal qualities.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 7, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Ive worked with Chris Woods on two guitars and he is rock solid.
> 
> Here are my last two projects:
> 
> ...



Do you have these guitars now? cause I want pics.  AND LOTS OF THEM!


----------



## nyck (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris does awesome work and can pretty much do anything for you. He can make an 8 string 'no problem' for an awesome price if it's simple.


i said awesome 3 times in this post. eek. 4 now.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 7, 2007)

I get it to a total of 3 times?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

so Ian are you on the waiting list or were you just getting a quote?


----------



## Scott (Jan 7, 2007)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Wow very interesting, so would he be able to build me a JP7 copy?



I believe he has drawings on his website of the body shapes he does, and I don't believe that an EBMM JP model is there. The body that he cut for me is the first 7 he ever did, so he's always up for a challenge. However the jp7 is a pretty unique shape. Not as easy to copy as an RG or Jem. He'd probably need an existing body, or blueprints to get the dimensions.



NickCormier said:


> Anyone know if he does neckthru bodies too??
> 
> If i can get a neckthru kelly body with my small inlay, laminate top, no hardware (well maybe pick up a lo-pro 7 from Rich just to make sure route is 100%) for like $1000 or less.. Id do that.. Gonna try to send him an email



He doesn't seem to do neck thru guitars. If I had to guess, i'd say he wouldn't do one either. Too much time to do one. And with his list of waiting customers, I don't think he'd be interested unfortunately. But I don't know for sure, so you can email and find out. But i'd expect a no.


Yes sir, I would go with Chris Woods for all my custom needs. (At least all my custom _copy_ needs) He's a great guy, and does top notch work. At least on his necks. A friend of mine bought a neck from him (Pre CNC) and it was damn good. In the middle of your order, if you need something changed, he had no problem doing that for you. I think I had two changes in total on my order with him, and he had no problem doing it, and he didn't even charge me for them.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 7, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> so Ian are you on the waiting list or were you just getting a quote?



I actually asked him to put me on the waitinglist. And hopefully, I will have the money when its my turn. If not Ill have to delay it. But Im pretty sure this is the guitar I will get.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 7, 2007)

Scott said:


> I believe he has drawings on his website of the body shapes he does, and I don't believe that an EBMM JP model is there. The body that he cut for me is the first 7 he ever did, so he's always up for a challenge. However the jp7 is a pretty unique shape. Not as easy to copy as an RG or Jem. He'd probably need an existing body, or blueprints to get the dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I just emailed him for a quote on a neck.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I actually asked him to put me on the waitinglist. And hopefully, I will have the money when its my turn. If not Ill have to delay it. But Im pretty sure this is the guitar I will get.


 
Kool bro I hope you wind up on his waiting list like I did. He has plenty of room so I dont see why not.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 7, 2007)

I wonder if he would make a RGA 7 sting -


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 7, 2007)

asking him is the best thing to do. What's the worse can he say? no?


----------



## Seven (Jan 7, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> I wonder if he would make a RGA 7 sting -



That's some clever thinking.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 7, 2007)

Those prices are insane. Now I want one.


----------



## Scott (Jan 7, 2007)

If anyone here orders anything from him, tell him Scott MacDougall sent you.

Why you ask?


Because I like to feel important.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 7, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> And all I can say is WOAH. that is cheap!
> 
> Neck
> BRIEF DESCRIPTION: Wizard-7 neck profile
> ...



 

Man i want to see that Monster, interesting things you ask there!


----------



## Nats (Jan 7, 2007)

hmmm, i'm interested


----------



## Spoongirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Do you think he does Explorer body shapes?


----------



## Scott (Jan 7, 2007)

He does, actually.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been wanting a custom body from him for so long now, so I finally shot him an email tonight to get on his waiting list. I going to get a mahogany w/ flame maple top RG7621 body, and I also asked him if he could carve the top like on the RGA's. I'll let you know what he says when I get a response.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow...I think I know who's going make my first custom. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 8, 2007)

This guy does impressive work, i've liked just about every guitar that he has made.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 8, 2007)

I sent him a mail for a quote too. This dude is awesome.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy crap, ss.org is now going to order custom guitars from now on LOL!!! I can see it all now.... My guitar is better than yours, no mine is da da da da.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a replacement body from him for my 7620. It's crotch walnut on purpleheart on alder. Here's a pic:






I've got another on the way, mahogany back, maple stripe and bubinga top that I'll likely oil. Great guy, great work.

jim


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 8, 2007)

Am I seeing things or is that a Piezo switch?


----------



## jim777 (Jan 8, 2007)

That's an on/off for the onboard preamp. The Bartolinis are great, but low output (about 4.5k)


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought bartolinis stopped making 7 string pickups or was it just a rumor.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 8, 2007)

I hadn't heard that, but I honestly don't know. Frank Falbo is (or was) a Bartolini dealer, he should know. Give him a PM here or on Jemsite


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 8, 2007)

Whats his username?


----------



## jim777 (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe it's Frank Falbo


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jan 9, 2007)

Just got my quote back for my Mahogany/Flame Maple RGA7 body!

"Hello, I have added you to my waiting list for the guitar body.
Generally, I don&#8217;t have too many people waiting on guitar bodies
Because they are pretty quick to make. But I&#8217;ll have to write a CNC
Program for the carve top on that body. But it is do-able. 
I am really busy this week but if you could email me a reminder
About this next week, I can probably get this out for you by the
End of this month.

Price would be $225 for an unfinished body mahogany/maple carve top.
7 string

Thanks,
--
Christopher Woods"

Hell yes, Im gonna have my own custom RGA7621FM! For a damn good price too!


----------



## Scott (Jan 9, 2007)

Expect some trial/error with the cnc programming. Your guitar body might be delayed a bit since it's something new that he isn't set up for yet.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 9, 2007)

If he screws it up he'll do it over free. That's the way he works.


----------



## Scott (Jan 9, 2007)

I know that. Im just saying, while he is trying to get it right, he might go through a few bodies before getting to one he feels comfortable with shipping out.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 9, 2007)

EdgeCrusher said:


> Just got my quote back for my Mahogany/Flame Maple RGA7 body!
> 
> "Hello, I have added you to my waiting list for the guitar body.
> Generally, I dont have too many people waiting on guitar bodies
> ...



 

$225!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's an insanely good price.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2007)

man, see if he can paint it for you, and all you gotta do is add a neck and hardware! Damn, thats a good price.


----------



## Scott (Jan 9, 2007)

He doesn't have prices for paint services as of yet, though he is suppose to be offering it this year.

SimsCustopShop can paint it for you however. They paint a lot of Chris' bodies. He has a link to them on his site.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 9, 2007)

it's around 205 but I have emailed them to find out so I can get my shit together


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 9, 2007)

Geez you guys are making me gas for a bolt on. lol


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 9, 2007)

well open your mind and go for a custom!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 10, 2007)

but i hate the feel of boltons.. lol but maybe down the road ill try one of his..


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 10, 2007)

dude what's so special about neck throughs that you want it so damn bad? A guitar is a guitar. I prefer neck throughs but hell I'm getting a custom guitar so I can accept a bolt on.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 10, 2007)

the feel of the neckjoint.. its so restrictive with bolt-ons, even with AANJ.. I can reach the 22nd fret with ease on my SZ but on my RGs I have trouble getting past 20 because theres a big block in the way of my hand lol 

personal preference I guess


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> the feel of the neckjoint.. its so restrictive with bolt-ons, even with AANJ.. I can reach the 22nd fret with ease on my SZ but on my RGs I have trouble getting past 20 because theres a big block in the way of my hand lol
> 
> personal preference I guess



I don't even have trouble with the old-style neck joint on my PWH. 

I've been kind of tempted to grab a RG7 and do a stained and oiled finish ash body for rather a while... For $225-ish, that's seriously tempting.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> the feel of the neckjoint.. its so restrictive with bolt-ons, even with AANJ.. I can reach the 22nd fret with ease on my SZ but on my RGs I have trouble getting past 20 because theres a big block in the way of my hand lol
> 
> personal preference I guess


 
Why don't you email him tell him what you want then talk about the heel? Maybe me can make it smaller for you.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 10, 2007)

$250 for 7 string necks as well, which isn't too shabby either. I wonder if he'd do a mahogany neck with a cocobolo fretboard?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 10, 2007)

doesn't sound far fetched to do at all.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 10, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Why don't you email him tell him what you want then talk about the heel? Maybe me can make it smaller for you.



well i emailed about neckthrus and nothing responded back yet.. That was like first day this thread was started

Oh well, im gonna be broke for awhile anyways with this neckthru im building, esp if I have to buy a brand new Lo-pro 7 lol


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 10, 2007)

keep in mind that chris is an extremely busy person this month, he's expanding his workshop but still doing body orders.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 10, 2007)

Im on the list now.  I cant wait til this summer when I get that guitar.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 10, 2007)

When is he going to work on yours Ian? I'm looking at around June/July.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 10, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> When is he going to work on yours Ian? I'm looking at around June/July.



He said he would probably have time to do it in April and it being done in may.  I wont have ALL the money until June if my calculations are correct though. So I might tell him to postpone the build a month or two. Anyway, this is realy going to happen. Im really getting a custom .


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 10, 2007)

Sims Custom Shop (SCS) is doing a lot of paint for Chris' projects. There is a link on Chris's website. I can recommend Patrick at SCS highly, he is extremely good on detail. That multiwood 7 I posted earlier was actually designed by Patrick at SCS and executed by Chris Woods. 

Patrick and Chris are also working carvedtop in 6's, 7's, and even 8's so I know Chris has been firing up the plans for carvedtop CNC programming.

See pages 10 and 11 in this thread for more details:

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49747&page=10


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 10, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> He said he would probably have time to do it in April and it being done in may.  I wont have ALL the money until June if my calculations are correct though. So I might tell him to postpone the build a month or two. Anyway, this is realy going to happen. Im really getting a custom .


 

I told him I wont be ready til around June/July and he said it's no problem at all.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 11, 2007)

Just so you guys get an idea here's what my custom is going to be







only thing is I can't put binding on the neck and headstock nor the custom inlay and yes it will have a piezo system installed by our own Dendro. And not to mention Allen Garrow will be installing the binding. Please try not to drool on the keyboards. And yes it will be a 7 string.


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2007)

Chris Woods News Section said:


> Sorry I didn't get through all of my email last weekend. I keep chipping away at it but they are coming in faster then I can reply. *Seems that several people at sevenstring.org have found me. Cool!* Hold tight. I have gotten several request for quotes on new orders. I'll get all of those answered ASAP.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 12, 2007)

Scott said:


>


 I got in on the list yesterday, just for a neck though


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Chris Woods News Section 
Sorry I didn't get through all of my email last weekend. I keep chipping away at it but they are coming in faster then I can reply. Seems that several people at sevenstring.org have found me. Cool! Hold tight. I have gotten several request for quotes on new orders. I'll get all of those answered ASAP. 


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Oh very very good


----------



## sakeido (Jan 14, 2007)

haha cool thread! 
Maybe this is how I could get a neato Les Paul style 7 string that is not so Gibson-ish


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 15, 2007)

He has done some LP guitars so it wouldnt be a problem to make a seven string version.


----------



## nyck (Jan 15, 2007)

It's good to see Chris managing his time/clients well. He seems to be doing a pretty good job of not getting _too_ drowned in work.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah cool. I was kinda' bum I didn't get a reply back. So yay.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 15, 2007)

Kotex said:


> Ah cool. I was kinda' bum I didn't get a reply back. So yay.


 
I've talked to him on AIM several times as well. I find it easier to get in touch with him on AIM than through emails personally.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2007)

I got a reply from him as well. But I asked him about my guitar in the jemsite thread about his guitars.

My guitar is set to ship on the 22nd (Which is also my birthday)

If it does go out next monday, then I should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 15, 2007)

Congrats Scott, he just made a body for you correct?


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2007)

Body, pickguard with custom sized neck pocket for the sustainer, headstock veneer to match the mahogany body, and assembly.

It started off as just a body order though. 

Oh, and paint the sustainer white.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 15, 2007)

you found a 7 string sustainer????


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, like a year ago I bought it off of FrankFalbo on this site (God damn that was a pain.) Then sold it Dendroaspis, then bought it back


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 15, 2007)

Is it one of the Fernandes 7 string ones that only came on one of their guitars?
How are you setting it up (what pickups are you using with it?).

Is it a different size to a regular 7 string pickup?
I was just wondering about the 'custom sized neck pocket'.

What neck are you gonna' use on it?

Apologies for all the questions but it sounds like it's gonna' be an interesting guitar.
There just aren't enough sustainer equipped 7's out there.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes it's from a fernandes 7 string

Blaze bridge and blaze mid are going in the guitar. They were in there along with the blaze neck to begin with. I may switch them out once I get it back. All depends though.

Yes, it's bigger than a regular sized pickup. Im guessing it's the size of an EMG 707 (I never had an EMG 707 but I doubt im too far off)

Here's an old photo from when I put the sustainer up for sale.





Also that's pretty much what my guitar is going to look like when I get it back, but with the sustainer painted white, and in the neck pocket.

Edit: Holy giant pics batman!

Cool, Chris' pic hosting doesn't resize as much as photobucket


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds like it's gonna' be a cool guitar man 

I'm working on a 7 string project myself at the moment that's gonna' be fitted with a Sustainiac (modified RG7620).
I've got a fair bit of work to do on it yet though.

Edit:Shit!
You must have stuck that pic in there while i was posting!
Yeah,that's gonna be kick-ass.
So what was the guitar to begin with?

Does the Sustainer work as a pickup when it's switched off?


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 15, 2007)

I must talk to him and tell him I wont be ready until may/june. But I dont want to bother him right now since there is some months until my work will be done. 

Btw, nice that that there is an interested in his work on the boards.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Sounds like it's gonna' be a cool guitar man
> 
> I'm working on a 7 string project myself at the moment that's gonna' be fitted with a Sustainiac (modified RG7620).
> I've got a fair bit of work to do on it yet though.
> ...



I'm not sure if it works as a neck pickup when not active, actually.

The guitar was nothing to begin with, really. UV7PWH neck. Custom body.



Seedawakener said:


> I must talk to him and tell him I wont be ready until may/june. But I dont want to bother him right now since there is some months until my work will be done.
> 
> Btw, nice that that there is an interested in his work on the boards.



If you're on his waiting list already, then just wait until he contacts you to start work to tell him you wont be ready til may/june. You never know, you might be ready earlier, or he might not be ready til later.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 15, 2007)

Scott said:


> If you're on his waiting list already, then just wait until he contacts you to start work to tell him you wont be ready til may/june. You never know, you might be ready earlier, or he might not be ready til later.



Thanks, then Ill do it that way.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 15, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Sounds like it's gonna' be a cool guitar man
> 
> I'm working on a 7 string project myself at the moment that's gonna' be fitted with a Sustainiac (modified RG7620).
> I've got a fair bit of work to do on it yet though.
> ...



I have the same pickup in the original Fernandes guitar it came in, and yes it functions as a neck humbucker when not active as a sustainer.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jan 15, 2007)

Scott said:


> The guitar was nothing to begin with, really. UV7PWH neck. Custom body.



But if you are a lefty... then how did you use a righty neck?

Also, full body pics of this guitar?


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 15, 2007)

The PWH has the older style neck joint which is 'symetrical' (probably not the right word).Basically it's reversible.
It'll just mean changing the locking-nut to a lefty one and he'll have a reverse-headstock (which is cooler anyway!).

Can't wait to see the finished guitar.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2007)

^Yup. Old style neck joint. All I did was change the nut.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 16, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I must talk to him and tell him I wont be ready until may/june. But I dont want to bother him right now since there is some months until my work will be done.
> 
> Btw, nice that that there is an interested in his work on the boards.


 
I'm always thinking about ways to improve my guitar so I do changes here and there, doesnt seem like it bothers him at all. Very cool person to chat with when he has a little time. I also told him ahead of time when I would be ready just to help him out with the waiting list.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you think I should change to the design I did myself or should I stay with the RG shape. It would be awesome to have a guitar that I made but what would the upcharge be?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 16, 2007)

no upcharge and I'd go with whatever feels better. if you know all the dimensions of your custom body then go for it, if you have no idea then stick with the RG thats what I would do if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow... really? No upcharge at all? Then Ill definatly go with my body. Though, giving it bevels like on the S-body would probably cost some. If its like a 100 $ more that is no problem though. Maybe you saw the design in the other thread. I think it would look really neat with bevels like that.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 16, 2007)

there's no bevels on the S Series, it's just a tapered body.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh... damn, Im a noob. the that is what I ment.  Excuse my choice of words. Tapered.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 17, 2007)

it's cool bro, ain't no biggie


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 17, 2007)

think I might send my rg neck to him to have a vine inlay done, sounds like a pretty decent dude


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 17, 2007)

sounds like you need a fb change as well to do that unless you have a blank FB.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like Chris is making progress and is starting to take orders on the waiting list very slowly. Got my confirmation email last night.

This is gonna be my fingerboard. No inlays, scalloped 21-24 fret Universe neck. (Wood is fresh from lumber store so its dirty and unsanded - will look better cleaned up)


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 22, 2007)

Sweet deal!


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 22, 2007)

Did he email you that picture, looks BA.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 22, 2007)

ManBeast said:


> Did he email you that picture, looks BA.



Yup I asked him a few weeks/months ago to keep an eye out for a heavily quilted or flamed piece of maple large enough for a 7 fingerboard during his travels. Being the cool guy that he is, (I was still just on the waiting list at this point) he happened to go to the lumber store a few days later and sent me back this photo to see if I liked it. I said hell yeah. He is gonna grab that center strip of nicely even quilt for the fingerboard. I think its gonna look and feel stunning.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 22, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Yup I asked him a few weeks/months ago to keep an eye out for a heavily quilted or flamed piece of maple large enough for a 7 fingerboard during his travels. Being the cool guy that he is, (I was still just on the waiting list at this point) he happened to go to the lumber store a few days later and sent me back this photo to see if I liked it. I said hell yeah. He is gonna grab that center strip of nicely even quilt for the fingerboard. I think its gonna look and feel stunning.


nice, he is the man


----------



## Pablo (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris just declined building me a 7-string scalloped Strat... too bad as that's really one of the instruments that I want the most for my (extremely limited) collection - but for RG derrived instruments he really seems to be the go-to guy these days.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 23, 2007)

why did he decline you Pablo?

I just found this sweet ass Flame Maple Top on Ebay. I hope I can use it on my Custom.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOOKMATCH-FLAME...ryZ48315QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 23, 2007)

Yea he still never emailed me back, like since this thread was made, about neckthru guitars..


----------



## IbanezFan (Jan 23, 2007)

That will be a awesome axe


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 23, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Yea he still never emailed me back, like since this thread was made, about neckthru guitars..


 
probably never got your email, happened to me also when I first emailed him, I talked to him on AIM after a few days and he said he never got it so I talked to him on AIM about the email then I got on his waiting list


----------



## Pablo (Jan 24, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> why did he decline you Pablo?


Well, he wrote that it was better for him to pass on an unfamiliar build. In short: too much hassle. I'm guessing there'd be too much CNC programming involved. If my request was a first for him, he'd probably have to make a new 7-string strat body program, a new 7-string strat neck program and maybe even a new program for the hipshot trem i requested.

Chris certainly has enough semi-standard work these days and I fully understand and respect his position. The man hours needed to do my project would put too many other projects on hold, which isn't feasible for a small business, such as Chris'. It's just a pity, as I really wanted a scalloped 7-string Strat to compliment my two YJM 6-strings... maybe I'll just go ahead and build it myself...

Cheers

Eske


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah that would take alot of time, I wish you luck on building it yourself.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Woods is now working on the 07 list, man I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Scott (Jan 25, 2007)

hmm. Interesting..


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 26, 2007)

hmm...I would like another aes rs7 ...Yamaha discountined my guitar. Do i just email him the specs ?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

just talk to him about what you want to do, he'll chat with you about it and if he can do it without messing up the speed of his work he will do it. No cost to get on his waiting list either. Nothing to lose at all.


----------



## Scott (Jan 26, 2007)

He shouldn't be taking orders yet.

First off, he planned on finishing all of his orders before '07, then take january off, and start fresh in february, with whatever changes he was going to make to his shop.

Now, it's the end of january, and he still has 15-20 orders left on his list that are not completed yet. Probably more, seeing how my name is no longer on the current orders list, yet it still isn't done.

And now he's starting on the new orders? I see many delays in the future, unfortunately.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought he would have alot of problems with working on orders and making his shop bigger all in the same month.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 26, 2007)

My new Woods body: (bubinga on maple on mahogany)


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn Jim I wanted my next guitar to be like that but instead of maple I wanted Ebony in the middle, thats a sweet piece right there!!!!!


----------



## jim777 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm liking it so far. I think this one I'm just going to oil, and not bother with a thick poly finish. I think my next one will be maple back with a purpleheart stripe and cobolo top, or something else wacky looking


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

well you got some good taste thats for sure, congrats on the new piece


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 26, 2007)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That body is amazing.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

Jim what was the cost for this beauty by the way?


----------



## jim777 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't tell you dude, you'd cry. Seriously. Chris built it for me because I had to have some routing work done on the previous body to get the trem in, and the work on that ended up running into some cash. OK, I'll tell you anyway. It cost me a dollar for every 8 string you are currently balancing on top of your head.


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lovely body Jim!!!! 
To put it differently,what does Chris usually charge for a laminated 7 string RG body approximately?

The onle thing that concerns me with ordering from him is this thing he does where he seems to over-do things with taking orders and ends up getting in a right state.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/pricing.html

prices for everything


----------



## jim777 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think my original walnut/purpleheart/alder body was about 450 with the no longer optional clearcoat.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Lovely body Jim!!!!
> To put it differently,what does Chris usually charge for a laminated 7 string RG body approximately?
> 
> The onle thing that concerns me with ordering from him is this thing he does where he seems to over-do things with taking orders and ends up getting in a right state.


 

The problem I see is that he was still working on guitars throughout January when he was supposed to stop and just work on exapanding his shop then take on the new orders but shit does go wrong. In this case he underestimated the amount of work he has on his hands so intead of just finished up 06 orders then put a hold on 07 orders til the shop was expanded, he just went on with 07 orders. If I have to wait so be it, I'm not letting a little waiting time stop me from having my own original RG 7


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 26, 2007)

I wish he would reply to my email, and AIM.

Talked to him once on AIM, tried to talk to him the other day to make sure we were on the same page, no response.

...and still not on the wait list, too bad beacuse he makes BA stuff


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 26, 2007)

Dont feel bad Manbeast, I've been trying to find out if he wants me to ship the maple top to him or have it sent to me and he hasn't replied, I think he's been pretty busy so that could be the problem for him right now. If he already said you're on his waiting list then don't worry but if not then just wait or send another email to make sure he got it.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 26, 2007)

Ive decided to postpone my custo... Right now I have enough money to buy both A Pod XT live, Drumkit from hell and a pair of monitors... .

So That will probably improve my playing more than a new guitar would. Ill be able to get the guitar soon anyway. But Ive been wanting to record stuff for a long time and my hellraiser will do for a long while.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 27, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Dont feel bad Manbeast, I've been trying to find out if he wants me to ship the maple top to him or have it sent to me and he hasn't replied, I think he's been pretty busy so that could be the problem for him right now. If he already said you're on his waiting list then don't worry but if not then just wait or send another email to make sure he got it.


Ill just keep trying, his work is worth the wait.


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 27, 2007)

does anyone else know some reasonable some luthier? since chris is pretty much backed up on his orders and i would like to get my project guitar complete by summer.heres the idea of what i want to get done.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 27, 2007)

Nobody is gonna do a copy for you except Ran guitars (expensive if your in the US). It's worth the wait, I'm not pulling out of my custom RG. EKG guitars take forever to get back to you as well. I'll do some searching and see if I can help you out. Chris Woods is the only Ibanez Copy luthier that offers LED's if you're looking for that as well. 

here's another site that does Ibanez Copies.

http://www.theguitarboard.com/legacy1.htm


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 27, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Nobody is gonna do a copy for you except Ran guitars (expensive if your in the US). It's worth the wait, I'm not pulling out of my custom RG. EKG guitars take forever to get back to you as well. I'll do some searching and see if I can help you out. Chris Woods is the only Ibanez Copy luthier that offers LED's if you're looking for that as well.
> 
> here's another site that does Ibanez Copies.
> 
> http://www.theguitarboard.com/legacy1.htm



thanx wayne


----------



## Scott (Jan 27, 2007)

Screw Legacy One guitars. I wouldn't get anything made by them at all. Ever.

The guy has a piss attitude, and rushes through his work to meet a 4 week deadline. Doesn't wait for the paint to cure, and pays little attention to detail.


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> Screw Legacy One guitars. I wouldn't get anything made by them at all. Ever.
> 
> The guy has a piss attitude, and rushes through his work to meet a 4 week deadline. Doesn't wait for the paint to cure, and pays little attention to detail.



damn..is there any other companys ?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 27, 2007)

the xkill X said:


> thanx wayne


 
LOL name is Dan, I put Wayne Campbell because my avatar is from Waynes World


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 27, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> LOL name is Dan, I put Wayne Campbell because my avatar is from Waynes World


dude i had no clue his last name was campbell lol ...i only seen waynes world like 3 times. Damn! i feel like an idiot


----------



## dtrax (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone know if Chris Woods cuts and installs graphite/bone nuts? I'm certainly interested in getting a custom from him, but I'm not too keen on trems (seems like most of you's go for the locking trem).

Sorry about the hi-jack...


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 27, 2007)

he'll install whatever you supply him with. Personally I'm going with the Tusq nut by Graphtech supposively better than bone. This is my first custom by him and it's going to be a hardtail with Piezo saddles.

Update: I just got an email back from chris, manbeast check and see if he replied to you.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 28, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> he'll install whatever you supply him with. Personally I'm going with the Tusq nut by Graphtech supposively better than bone. This is my first custom by him and it's going to be a hardtail with Piezo saddles.
> 
> Update: I just got an email back from chris, manbeast check and see if he replied to you.



Yea he did, just got on the wait list 

thanks dude


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 28, 2007)

anytime, congrats can't wait to see what you get


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, im going to write up a timeline of my order. I'm starting to get annoyed here...


07/08/06- I email Chris to tell him that the neck and hardware went out on the 7th.

07/10/06-Chris sends me some CNC drawings of my hardtail project, and UV7 project.

07/21/06- Chris response to an email I sent asking if he received my neck yet. He informs me that he hasn't.

07/31/06-Chris informs me that the neck arrived on the 28th.

08/03/06-Chris emails me some pics of my neck, asking if the damage that he points out was there before I shipped it, or if it was damage from shipping. I inform him that it was like that when I sent it.

08/08/06 and 08/14/06- I send him emails looking for an update, that go unanswered.

08/17/06- I email him again, asking him if he could use Krylon on the sustainer to make it white. Since that works well on plastic (Thanks Jason! I saw you mention it on here)

08/19/06-Chris emails me back and says that he would get some Krylon and use it on the sustainer. Also responds to my previous questions about my hardtail order.

08/21/06 I send Chris my Mississauga address.

08/22/06-Chris emails me back saying that he is working on the UV7 body, and should have it ready to ship by Thursday or Friday.

08/27/06-Chris emails me a progress pic. (I believe Pauly made a thread about it)

08/28/06-I email him back and point out the problems with this body (Not front routed, neck cavity isn't bigger for the sustainer, and the neck contour in the back, well, wasn't there)

08/29/06-Chris emails me back to say he is glueing up another body blank for my order, and will be cutting it the next day.

09/02/06-I email Chris to cancel my hardtail order. Had nothing to do with him, but I was in school and didn't have it in the budget.

09/05/06-Chris emails me back and says he understands my reasons for canceling the order, and he doesn't have a problem with it (very cool) Also says he should have the UV7 body done in a few days.

09/11/06-Chris responds to one of my emails, and says he should have some new pics by the next day.

From this time, to 10/23/06 I sent 3 emails, and got one reply back between them I believe, but none of them were really relevant, so I left them out.

10/23/06- Chris responds to my email from the day before. Says he is going to cut the body for a 3rd time. the 2nd time the lower horn chipped (You can see it in his store section under damaged goods) He says he will send me progress pics on the 24th.

10/27/06-I email for an update

10/31/06-Chris sends me a progress pics, and a pic of the broken 2nd body.

For Kicks:















11/24/06-I email Chris for an update. Almost a month later.

11/27/06-Chris emails me back and tells me he just finished the pickguard CNC program, and will cut within a couple of days, then it's assembly. I email him back saying that it sounds good.

12/05/06-I email Chris for an update, and ask to be put on the waiting list for a body and neck. He emails me back and says that the guard is finally done after 3 attempts. (I expected some delays on the guard, because of the sustainer size)

01/01/07-I email Chris from NS to get an update before I fly back to mississauga.

I didn't get a reply to that one.

01/14/07-Chris sends me an email after I asked him on Jemsite for an update. Says he has me on a rough estimate for a 01/22/07 shipment. I ask for a pic of the work to hold me over.

01/15/07- Chris emails me back and says he will try to get me some pics, but is pretty busy.

01/17/07-I email Chris, asking for an update, since his shipment dates on his website had been updated, and I hadn't received work that my guitar had been shipped.

No reply

01/24/07- I email again asking for some new info.

No reply.

That's where I am with this now. His shipment dates have been updated on his website again (After I made a post in his jemsite thread that it was time to update it. Hoping to passively get some info on my order, either through an email, or on his site.) and my name still isn't there, and it isn't in the "Shipped" section.

I would like to add, that since the new year (At least) my order hasn't been on his website anymore. I mentioned this to him, but I didn't really care since he said it was about to go out. (01/22/07) so I didn't care if I was on there or not. But now, I feel that my order has been put on the back burner or something. I'm sure if I keep emailing him (Which I plan to do after this post) he will eventually get back to me, but I almost don't see a point, since I am almost sure that he will say that he is almost done, and has me on a rough estimate for whenever.


Please keep in mind, that im not trying to sway people from dealing with Chris. He's a cool guy, and I wish him lots of success, and im glad I helped expose him to this site. 

But I just want to make clear to anyone who plans on ordering from him, that I believe strongly that you will face many delays, just like I have. Maybe more, maybe less (depending on what it is you're ordering)

Granted, what I ordered wasn't really "Standard" for what he works on. So keep that in mind, especially those of you who are wondering "I wonder if Chris can do a neck through, carved top RGA with a Playstation 3 built into the trem cavity"


Again, I don't mean to post this as a bash on Chris, or to send you somewhere else for your work. I'm just posting to prepare you for the worst.


If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 31, 2007)

So what's going Scott?


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2007)

Alright, i'm working on the timeline again. Will edit the timeline post.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 31, 2007)

sucks about that body dude- i would say dont rush the man... and make sure he sends you the right thing, however long it takes...



the xkill X said:


>


(sorry for the hijack but i had to know)
that's sick. what is that? and who is that?


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 31, 2007)

who cares about the dude, it could be the poster himself  that guitar is sick though.


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn that sucks dude I really hope that he gets your stuff to you soon.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris' timelines have been pretty skewed since at least last summer (probably even before). My Jem body was over by 3 weeks and my UV body (recently) went over timeline by 2 months. With the custom guys that are good, Chris Woods, Ekg, LGM, Noah James, delays seem to be the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2007)

^ I understand that, but my project wasn't even a full custom guitar.

We're talking about a body with a bigger neck pickup cavity. (stained)

A veneer (Stained)

A pickguard with a bigger neck pickup cavity.

And paint on the pickup.

Everything was provided to him right away. Meaning that I didn't email him two months in and ask for him to change something (Except when I asked him to paint the sustainer) and him have to wait for something to arrive before he could do the mods. He had the sustainer, so he had the dimensions. He had the neck, so he had the neck pocket dimensions.

A few delays due to trial and error, i'd expect. And he had them. But that doesn't warrant this long of a delay. especially when every few emails he said he should have my guitar back out to me soon.


Edit: One last thing. I in no way think that the wait isn't worth the results. But if I go to Sevenfest, and this guitar isn't with me, then the smallest person at Sevenfest is getting their ass kicked.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol I hear ya man. I have a feeling Chris is really good at turnaround if the project is VERY much textbook such as a run-of-the-mill Jem body or something, but if you throw in any other odd variables at all, it slows him down exponentially. A couple of Jemsite guys ordered regular Jem/Rg bodies and got them super quick while a few other guys with more complicated stuff have yet or only just recently gotten back stuff. 

Chris' communication has been worse lately Im wondering if he has his nose to the grindstone. Im noticing when I dont get a reply, he IS reading the messages, because I see specs alter as relevent on the orders page. As to why he promised it would ship and it hasnt - not sure there. Sounds like misjudgment on his part as to what he will actually get done that given week. Hang in there - it'll all be worth it when that custom is in your hands.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 31, 2007)

IMO, he was supposed to have everything done in December then January shut down and expand then start doing new projects. He shouldn't of took on the new waiting list until he was caught up. However I'm going to proceed with my custom. Good Luck to you Scott, .


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 31, 2007)

Only 14 people in front of me for a neck


----------



## andyxgrave (Feb 1, 2007)

pretty much i want an ltd ec-1000 in 7 string form and with one bridge pickup (emg 707) and i know NOTHING about specs. can anyone help me fill this out??


Neck

BRIEF DESCRIPTION:



# OF STRINGS: 

SCALE LENGTH: 

# OF FRETS: 

FRET WIRE: 

NUT TYPE: 

INLAY STYLE: 

INLAY MATERIAL: 

LED's: 

FIBER OPTIC SIDE DOTS: 

WIDTH @ NUT: 

WIDTH @ HEEL: 

THICKNESS @ 1ST:

THICKNESS @ 12TH:

SCALLOPED FRETS: 

NECK JOINT STYLE: 

TRUSS ROD: 

TUNING MACHINE HOLES: 



(WOOD)

BACK MAIN: 

BACK LAMINATE:

FB: 

HEAD STOCK: 

FINISH: 


OTHER: 
BODY

BRIEF DESCRIPTION:



(ROUTING)

EDGE ROUNDOVER: 

NECK POCKET STYLE: 

NECK PU ROUTE: 

MID PU ROUTE: 

BRIDGE PU ROUTE: 

SWITCH: 

BRIDGE ROUTE: 

FOREARM CONTOUR: 

TUMMY CONTOUR: 

CONTROL CAVITY: 

TOP/REAR ROUTE: 

JACK TYPE & LOCATION: 

CONTROL KNOBS: 



(OTHER)

PICKGUARD: 

CAVITY COVER: 



(WOOD)

WOOD TYPE: 

LAMINATE TOP: 

LAMINATE BACK: 

PIN STRIPE: 

VERTICAL STRIPE: 

BINDING: 

FINISH: 



OTHER: 
Hardware

NECK PU: 

MID PU: 

BRIDGE PU: 

BRIDGE: 

TUNERS: 

KNOBS: 

ELECTRONICS: 

JACK: 

PICKGUARD: 

SWITCH: 

STRAP: 



PICKGUARD DETAILS

FOR TOP OR REAR ROUTE: 

PICKUP CONFIGURAION: 

PICKUP HARD MOUNTER: 

OR

PICKUP SUSPENDED: 

SWITCH:

FOR BRIDGE STYLE



PICKGUARD MATERIAL:


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 1, 2007)

well it's pretty self explanatory man, what's so hard for you? I tell ya what, go to my profile, hit me up on AIM and I'll help ya out.


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2007)

I sent Chris an email yesterday, and got a reply this morning. I wanted to post here, but I had to go to work.

Anyway, he is trying to finish my guitar up by friday. Said he will send me new pics tomorrow.

His goal is to get about 10 of the overdue projects shipped out in the next couple of days, and punch out one each day of February and be caught up.



JPMDan said:


> IMO, he was supposed to have everything done in December then January shut down and expand then start doing new projects. He shouldn't of took on the new waiting list until he was caught up. However I'm going to proceed with my custom. Good Luck to you Scott, .




And that's not your opinion. It's mine. You just stole it


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 2, 2007)

It's things like this that have always made me cautious about ordering anything from Chris.
It seems like some people get great results with him but then equally as many get experiences like yours Scott.

Hope he sorts it all out for you soon anyway Scott. 
That's gonna' be a cool guitar when it's finished. 

I saw the pic you posted over on Jemsite of the guitar as it was before.
Looked nice then and should look even better with the headstock sorted and the other work you're having done.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 2, 2007)

So Ive tried 4 times to get a quote (once in mail and once in AIM). So Ill post the specs on here and can one of you e-mail him and see what the quote is. Thanks guys.


Neck
BRIEF DESCRIPTION: Wizard-7 II neck profile (same as RG 7321)
# OF STRINGS: 7
SCALE LENGTH: 25.5
# OF FRETS: 24
FRET WIRE: Jumbo
NUT TYPE: Graphite
INLAY STYLE: The same ones that are on a Dean Exotic hardtail
INLAY MATERIAL: Abalone
WIDTH @ NUT: Just like the RG 7321
WIDTH @ HEEL: Just like the RG 7321
THICKNESS @ 1ST: Just like the RG 7321
THICKNESS @ 12TH: Just like the RG 7321
SCALLOPED FRETS: no
NECK JOINT STYLE: AANJ
TUNING MACHINE HOLES: Grover tuners
BINDING: White binding around the neck
(WOOD)
BACK MAIN: Maple (satin finished)
FB: Ebony
HEAD STOCK: Ibanez 7.
HEADSTOCK FINISH: matching body Firespark blue (Like on the K-7)

BODY
BRIEF DESCRIPTION: RG body, PAF&#8217;S in neck and bridge, angled jack (like on the K-7 or the Universe)
(ROUTING)
NECK POCKET STYLE: AANJ
NECK PU ROUTE: PAF 7
BRIDGE PU ROUTE: PAF 7
SWITCH: 5-way
BRIDGE ROUTE: Fender style hardtail (like on an RG 7321)
FOREARM CONTOUR: RG style
TUMMY CONTOUR: see above
CONTROL CAVITY: see above
TOP/REAR ROUTE: rear
JACK TYPE & LOCATION: Exactly like on the Ibanez K-7.
CONTROL KNOBS: Like on the Ibanez K-7
(OTHER)
PICKGUARD: NO
CAVITY COVER: black plastic
(WOOD)
WOOD TYPE: Mahogany
FINISH: Firespark blue


----------



## Scott (Feb 3, 2007)

$755 approx. without hardware. Probably more.


If you want him to get the hardware for you, then it's cost +10%. Or you can buy the hardware and ship it to him.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 3, 2007)

^ Awesome thanks.

Yep. I'm getting one. I wonder why he never replied to me though. :/


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 3, 2007)

I haven't had any luck hearing from him myself. I wanted to go over my specs and make sure it's all updated.



Kotex said:


> ^ Awesome thanks.
> 
> Yep. I'm getting one. I wonder why he never replied to me though. :/


 
He's busy, can't always answer your emails everyday.


----------



## Scott (Feb 3, 2007)

For the record, I didn't email Chris for that quote. I got it from his "Price" page. Which I think would help Chris a lot if more people went that route.


----------



## THE VILE (Feb 3, 2007)

He got back to me about three days after I e-mailed him; I would imagine he has a lot of work on his hands.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 6, 2007)

JPMDan, yeah I know he is. But it was weeks.
Either way, I got my quote (at least in the general area) so I know how much to save up.


----------



## ManBeast (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone else get this email today?



> Mark,
> 
> Hello, I am not accepting new orders at the moment. Ill probably
> Be backed up on necks for awhile. But feel free to check back anytime.
> ...



I dont know what to make of it, he has me on his wait list. I emailed him back to see what the deal is.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 14, 2007)

he's still finishing orders from last year, check current orders and you'll see nobody's name from the 2007 waiting list is on there.


----------



## ManBeast (Feb 14, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> he's still finishing orders from last year, check current orders and you'll see nobody's name from the 2007 waiting list is on there.



I understand that, but on the "Orders" page I am listed under the neck category.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 14, 2007)

well seems like you'll be experiencing delays.


----------



## ManBeast (Feb 14, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> well seems like you'll be experiencing delays.


ok phew, got an email back...I thought he was canceling my order.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 14, 2007)

nah man he basically means that from now on he's not taking anymore orders.


----------



## ManBeast (Feb 14, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> nah man he basically means that from now on he's not taking anymore orders.


all good from my hood


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Mar 19, 2007)

...and now i think my dreams could be coming *TRUE*


----------



## Stitch (Mar 19, 2007)

Seems like he may be taking a leaf out of KxK's book. 

Props to him. More seven strings can only be good.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 19, 2007)

That could potentially be a great guitar for the money 

I know you'd have to spend quite a bit more on it to finish it but providing the build quality and measurements are all good you'd end up with one hell of a guitar. Neck-Thru RG7......FTW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 19, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> That could potentially be a great guitar for the money
> 
> I know you'd have to spend quite a bit more on it to finish it but providing the build quality and measurements are all good you'd end up with one hell of a guitar. Neck-Thru RG7......FTW!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah this is giving me more bad ideas to spend money on... I just emailed to see if Chris would do a blank board on one of those instead of dots as it would be even less work.


----------



## velocity (Mar 19, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Yeah this is giving me more bad ideas to spend money on... I just emailed to see if Chris would do a blank board on one of those instead of dots as it would be even less work.



i was thinking the same thing! could you let me know what he says? rather than have multiple e-mails for the same question...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 19, 2007)

velocity said:


> i was thinking the same thing! could you let me know what he says? rather than have multiple e-mails for the same question...



Will do.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm still waiting on my mahogany/flamed maple RGA7 body from him, which was to be expected, even though he said it would be shipping a few weeks ago.

I made my payment 1 month and 20 days ago, which really isn't that long considering he hasn't made one like this yet. I'm sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## ChristophrWoods (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, I just completed the registration here and thought I would say hello. I have just finished the first of a new product that I call Speed Guitar. The name refers to the service and being that I can turn these out in just a couple of weeks. Actually the first one only took a couple of days but I had all of the lumber and parts in stock. I am going to say 2 to 3 weeks on these to allow for time to gather materials that I might not have in stock when someone orders. The specs on the neck are pretty much set but there are several options that can be customized. These are currently only avaliable in 7 string models. I only have the one for show right now but I hope to do several versions of this. Here is the link:

http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/speedguitar.html


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Chris!  

That Speed 7 looks fantastic!   
I know what my next guitar is going to be!

Can't wait to see what the RGA7 will look like, based on the looks of this new 7, is going to be sick!


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of replacing my neck on my K7 with something custom done for me with my own inlay idea and perhaps maybe some LED's as well. I would want the same prestige neck and being that it's a bolt on I could just swap necks.....now tell me is this a good idea? or would this kinda ruin a perfectly good K7?

No offense to you Mr. Woods I just have no idea how close your necks are to the real thing.



Hmmm well after reading your website it looks like this is the type of necks you do or maybe I have to go and read up on your website some more.
http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/Store/store6.html


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2007)

^Why not just opt for a fretboard replacement?


----------



## Cancer (Mar 20, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> I wonder if he would make a RGA 7 sting -




That is a cool idea. Buy a used RG off of Ebay, have him make you an RGA body, transfer the hardware. Instant cheap Broderick sig. An interesting idea.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2007)

ChristophrWoods said:


> Hey, I just completed the registration here and thought I would say hello. I have just finished the first of a new product that I call Speed Guitar. The name refers to the service and being that I can turn these out in just a couple of weeks. Actually the first one only took a couple of days but I had all of the lumber and parts in stock. I am going to say 2 to 3 weeks on these to allow for time to gather materials that I might not have in stock when someone orders. The specs on the neck are pretty much set but there are several options that can be customized. These are currently only avaliable in 7 string models. I only have the one for show right now but I hope to do several versions of this. Here is the link:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/speedguitar.html





Looks hot, dude \m/


----------



## Cancer (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Chris, welcome to the boards....

Holy shit dude, 650$......








Hmmm, the possibilites....


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmm is he finally making neckthrus?? I might have to find some cash now =[[

Dang you Chris! Im gonna be broke for the next like year =[


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2007)

Christopher - I realize that you say the fretboard is set in stone, but would it be at all possible to get a maple fretboard? If i could get a maple fretboard on there and get it painted neon yellow...


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2007)

....That would be the guitar of the gods, Sir.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Christopher - I realize that you say the fretboard is set in stone, but would it be at all possible to get a maple fretboard? If i could get a maple fretboard on there and get it painted neon yellow...



I just emailed him and asked if the options could include a maple fretboard with no inlays


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> ....That would be the guitar of the gods, Sir.



It'd be like, the ultimate RG550.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

that's like, import korean cheap, damn


----------



## ChristophrWoods (Mar 20, 2007)

The reason that I am able to build this so quicky is that I am using some pre-made parts. This being the case... Yeah I can do some Modifications and customize the woods and body shapes etc... But the inlay and fretboard woods are all set already. If you are cool with ebony and pearl dots, then you can get it in about 2 to 3 weeks. If not then I am on about a 4 to 6 month backup for a full custom build. The parts that I am using are made here in Ca. I can special order for different fretboard woods and inlay but the last one took about 5 weeks for me to recieve. I'd need 2 weeks to work on it still and then it really wouldn't be a SPEED GUITAR anymore... The neck feels really good. Hopefully someone will buy one and give there opinion of the quality. 

Well, I am off to Santa Ana to pick up some lumber. Tonight I'll be working on an RGA and lefty 7.


----------



## velocity (Mar 20, 2007)

aww damn... now i gotta have a yard sale


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

ChristophrWoods said:


> The reason that I am able to build this so quicky is that I am using some pre-made parts. This being the case... Yeah I can do some Modifications and customize the woods and body shapes etc... But the inlay and fretboard woods are all set already. If you are cool with ebony and pearl dots, then you can get it in about 2 to 3 weeks. If not then I am on about a 4 to 6 month backup for a full custom build. The parts that I am using are made here in Ca. I can special order for different fretboard woods and inlay but the last one took about 5 weeks for me to recieve. I'd need 2 weeks to work on it still and then it really wouldn't be a SPEED GUITAR anymore... The neck feels really good. Hopefully someone will buy one and give there opinion of the quality.
> 
> Well, I am off to Santa Ana to pick up some lumber. Tonight I'll be working on an RGA and lefty 7.


 
Do you offer blank fretboards for the Speed Guitars?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

Yea I would like to know about blank boards.. Maple too.. Or what if I sent you a fretboard, would you be able to just install that?

Also, This might be frowned apon on this forum, but would you do a 6 string speed guitar?? heh


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Hello Chris, welcome to the boards....
> 
> Holy shit dude, 650$......
> 
> ...



Plus parts - $350 or so for an Edge7, $160 or so for a pickup set, maybe $40 in pots and wiring... You're probably looking $1200 total even if you just oil it. 


...which is still an excellent price - that thing's hot.




NickCormier said:


> Also, This might be frowned apon on this forum, but would you do a 6 string speed guitar?? heh



He specifically mentions 7-string only, and the sense I get is he's using premade necks as part of the time saver, so I'm gonna say for the time being, no.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting one of those neck through ones and transferring all of my RG7620 parts to it. Probably won't be for a while though.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

yea im assuming he has premade necks too.. But never know!


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> yea im assuming he has premade necks too.. But never know!





ChristophrWoods said:


> These are currently only avaliable in 7 string models.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 20, 2007)

To clarify Chris's post somewhat from what he told me, no he won't do blank boards or custom board wood on the Speed Guitars. They are ebony dot only.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm. Now that's a seriously good price...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

hmm wonder if it would be worth it.. then to maybe switch the fretboard later.? lol ah nah then we are talking 1200ish and well =/


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

technomancer said:


> To clarify Chris's post somewhat from what he told me, no he won't do blank boards or custom board wood on the Speed Guitars. They are ebony dot only.


 
I guess I can deal with dot inlays, atleast it's Ebony instead of Rosewood. What about Frets? Can I get Dunlop 6000?


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2007)

> I will only be accepting orders for these that can be processed within 2 to 3 weeks. Any request for customization (such as a fancy inlay, LED's, Paint, etc.) will not qualify as a Speed Guitar. *These requests would be custom and would go to my waiting list.* If you are not sure about something, ask and I'll clairify the options above.



Meaning, you can still get it with those altered specs, but you're not looking at a 2-3 week turn around.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

Yah i might email him about going on the waiting list if he can do neckthrus now.. If you show up here Chris, could you confirm doing neckthrus on normal builds now?

Whats the best way to contact him? Last time thru email, I think it was like 2 months before a reply.. I understand hes very busy but its hard to do work with someone that takes 2 months per email


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

I doubt that he can do it right now, he's backlogged but you may get lucky.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

I could wait 4-5 months.. as I have another project I would start then.

I wil wait to see if he emails me back or not


----------



## sakeido (Mar 21, 2007)

I e-mailed him about a speed guitar yesterday and got a response this morning. He can do any of the body and headstock styles he has on his website. I'm excited!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I e-mailed him about a speed guitar yesterday and got a response this morning. He can do any of the body and headstock styles he has on his website. I'm excited!



do u use hotmail? maybe he just doesnt respond to hotmail emails.. least not mine =/


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> do u use hotmail? maybe he just doesnt respond to hotmail emails.. least not mine =/


 
hasn't respond to any of mine, but if he does any body style then that might be good cause the other day he told me he was working on a JS Cad for his CNC.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> hasn't respond to any of mine, but if he does any body style then that might be good cause the other day he told me he was working on a JS Cad for his CNC.



Weird, he responded to my email within 24 hours... I'm betting his spam filter grabs hotmail, thus he only sees them when he goes through his spam folder 

Oh, and I have no idea what fret wire is available... 

I'm giving serious thought to doing one of these neck through with mahogany body with an ebony veneer on the headstock and body and oil finish on the whole thing, then moving all the hardware except pups to it from the RG7620 I've got incoming.

Alternately I may just do a custom mahogany body with an ebony veneer for a bolt on, and use the neck etc from the RG7620.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

interesting, maybe I'll email him from a different email from now on.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Weird, he responded to my email within 24 hours... I'm betting his spam filter grabs hotmail, thus he only sees them when he goes through his spam folder
> 
> Oh, and I have no idea what fret wire is available...
> 
> ...



Yea i will email him from my gmail probably..

Would there be an upcharge on veneers? what about like a flamed maple veneer on the body/headstock, have any idea?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Yea i will email him from my gmail probably..
> 
> Would there be an upcharge on veneers? what about like a flamed maple veneer on the body/headstock, have any idea?



I'd imagine it would be $50, which is what it says on his price page... my interpretation is that stuff is standard price, just that by meeting the required specs in the 'speed guitar' page he can use pre-made parts for quick turnaround... but I could be wrong


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

That would be very interesting, but the chances of messing up a veneer job is scary o-o


----------



## sakeido (Mar 21, 2007)

I settled on a Stratocaster style body with a Stratocaster headstock, neck through maple with mahogany wings! I'm just waiting for his response on estimated build time and price


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

I asked about a BCR Stealth body with Reverse jackson headstock, Neckthru maple with alder wings, Quilted veneer top and LoPro7 routed =] I dunno if I will get it because of the ebony board (im pretty set on maple) but I'll see heh


----------



## Jeff (Mar 21, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Yea i will email him from my gmail probably..
> 
> Would there be an upcharge on veneers? what about like a flamed maple veneer on the body/headstock, have any idea?



I heard that Mr. Woods is flat out refusing any orders for blue guitars. Not even total custom. Weird......

Seriously, I wonder if he's going to start doing other stuff "speed" wise.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I heard that Mr. Woods is flat out refusing any orders for blue guitars. Not even total custom. Weird......
> 
> Seriously, I wonder if he's going to start doing other stuff "speed" wise.



Really now.. Thats kinda irrelevent, since I had no mention of him doing any colouring..


----------



## sakeido (Mar 21, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Really now.. Thats kinda irrelevent, since I had no mention of him doing any colouring..



He's joking man...


----------



## ChristophrWoods (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey guys. sorry if I have not responded to all of your email. Currently 150 email in my in-box. I'll answer as many as I can over the next few hours. Taking the evening to get to this part of the business. But I'll probably have 150 new ones in the morning 'eh . New questions and such. 

I've been answering a lot of questions about the Speed Guitar and I have posted a few new details on specs of the neck. But generally I am getting a lot of questions about customizations on this. Maple fretboards, different Inlay, and 3 or 5 piece necks. No can do for the quick turnaround time. Bascially the neck is what is shown but with custom options to the headstock and body. I am making custom neck-through's now too but it will probably be awhile until they show up on my site. I have lots of other jobs that are priority right now. The Speed Guitar neck is mostly pre-made which allows me to modify and customize it for a quick turnaround. But this also limits the options for what can be done.

By the way, on custom jobs, I am building totally from scratch. If you wanted a Vine, Pyramid, or even a nightmare before christmas inlay, I cut every piece in house. I'll tell you that a pearliod vine can be cut in about 20 minutes. The same thing in mirror takes about 2 hours. I think that some of the other builders are using mail order fretboards and inlay. Nothing wrong with that. I used to do that myself before I got a CNC. But for one thing, I didn't like the way that the fretboards were set up. And another thing is that I can make any inlay that I want and don't have any restrictions based on what is available from a particular retailer. But at the same time, I am not setting up and making 20 or 30 of the same thing. Each job I do is different and takes the time that it takes. 

But i do have a bunch of new neck blanks started. when I am caught up enough to breathe, I am going to take a few days and get those all up to speed. I have enough blocks glued up to make about 50 neck blanks. I'll probably make a variety of fretboards to go with them in blank form so that I can customize these with inlay and LED's. And then clean up this summer with a bunch of neck sales ;-)


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks

Its definately tempting offer, but I emailed asking estimated how long the waiting list is, as if you can do CNC inlays, maybe thats the best bet for me heh


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 22, 2007)

Emailed him, got a reply, gonna email him again. Now that he's doing neckthroughs.... I'm very very happy.


----------



## SJH (Mar 22, 2007)

Justin Bailey said:


> Emailed him, got a reply, gonna email him again. Now that he's doing neckthroughs.... I'm very very happy.



i went to school with some dude that i think played guitr in a band call JUSTIN BAILEY


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris sent me pics of the RGA7 today! It looks amazing!  
This one is routed for a tremolo though, and mine is supposed to be fixed bridge, so this body is up for grabs! Email Chris, because I know you want it  

Now that he has the program, he can make these bodies pretty quick. He has a similar piece of flamed maple ready to go for me and should be done this weekend!

http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/Bodies/exoticwoodguital.html


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, that body looks amazing.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2007)

EdgeCrusher said:


> Chris sent me pics of the RGA7 today! It looks amazing!
> This one is routed for a tremolo though, and mine is supposed to be fixed bridge, so this body is up for grabs! Email Chris, because I know you want it
> 
> Now that he has the program, he can make these bodies pretty quick. He has a similar piece of flamed maple ready to go for me and should be done this weekend!
> ...



Wicked  I love that body!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 22, 2007)

That looks really awesome.. Hopefully his waiting list isnt too long, thinkin of going on it for a little somethin somethin


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris, Ian Eiderbo here. (im on your list)  If you see this post plz tell me if you make neckthrough guitars for your normal customs too. You might have already said that or the opposite in the thread but I cant find it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 22, 2007)

I think he does, but you'll probably have to email him to ask


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 22, 2007)

or now that he is on ss.org you can pm him too.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 22, 2007)

I just understood that he looks in this thread and people tend to miss that they have new PMs sometimes.


----------



## ChristophrWoods (Mar 23, 2007)

Prices on custom neckthroughs??? I haven't gotten that far yet. This is all new stuff. There probably will be a bit of an upcharge for this. But I'll try to keep it reasonable. It would be something like $X. just for doing the neck through and $XX. because you want Wenge and Purpleheart 5 pieces.... You know Wenge is $17 a board foot. Maple is $5 a board foot. 

I'll have to come up with some flat pricing on this because it would drive me crazy figure up cost on every quote. But yeah, I am probably about 4 to 6 weeks away from finishing up any of my test neckthroughs and when its all good, I'll have prices and photos posted. But if you are budgeting for a purchase it will probably be something like $650 for a basic wood selection with simple inlays and up from there with exotic woods, inlay, LED's etc...


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz (Mar 23, 2007)

So I see on the site you're actually planning on making some other body styles, any idea when those are going to be available? Is it also in the 4 to 6 weeks time frame?

And are sharkfin inlays one of your pre ones ($50) because i see them in the pics for LED's w/ blue LED's so I assume you've at least had to make them before just wondering.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 23, 2007)

ChristophrWoods said:


> Prices on custom neckthroughs??? I haven't gotten that far yet. This is all new stuff. There probably will be a bit of an upcharge for this. But I'll try to keep it reasonable. It would be something like $X. just for doing the neck through and $XX. because you want Wenge and Purpleheart 5 pieces.... You know Wenge is $17 a board foot. Maple is $5 a board foot.
> 
> I'll have to come up with some flat pricing on this because it would drive me crazy figure up cost on every quote. But yeah, I am probably about 4 to 6 weeks away from finishing up any of my test neckthroughs and when its all good, I'll have prices and photos posted. But if you are budgeting for a purchase it will probably be something like $650 for a basic wood selection with simple inlays and up from there with exotic woods, inlay, LED's etc...



Check your PMs.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2007)

Would that $650 include a body shaping? like a BC rich Stealth shape ^^ If that is the case, (I would want simple woods, alder/maple neck) then I think I might really consider that..

Hopefully my inlay wouldnt cost too much, then I would most likely like to get on your waiting list.. I hope you get my latest email (from the gmail acct)


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

RGA 7 is now available in the store for 249, somebody from here snatch that badboy!

Edit: Holy shit this is the flame top I bought on ebay, Damn Chris I'm upset I let such a beautiful piece of wood go.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2007)

I wanted to buy that Dan but I have to be careful with my money now that the move is so close and I haven't received a start date yet... damn it all!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> RGA 7 is now available in the store for 249, somebody from here snatch that badboy!
> 
> Edit: Holy shit this is the flame top I bought on ebay, Damn Chris I'm upset I let such a beautiful piece of wood go.



I just emailed him about it 

I'd feel better if I already had the RG7620 I was getting to be sure what shape the hardware is in, but if that thing is routed the way I want it I'll chance having to buy some new stuff for it.

Dan, the down side of this is if I get it I won't be selling you the neck off the RG7620


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I just emailed him about it
> 
> I'd feel better if I already had the RG7620 I was getting to be sure what shape the hardware is in, but if that thing is routed the way I want it I'll chance having to buy some new stuff for it.
> 
> Dan, the down side of this is if I get it I won't be selling you the neck off the RG7620


 
don't sweat it though, I have other sources


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm now if I get it I need to find some bright emerald green stain... or find someone who can finish it for me so I don't screw it up


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

Personally I'd go with Gibson's Cherry Red, that would look so slick!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2007)

I've always been partial to the green, like this







Granted this wouldn't be quite as cool as no vine and no matching headstock, but still cool.


----------



## grimmchaos (Mar 23, 2007)

http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/speedguitar.html

Looks like he can do some neck throughs too.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 23, 2007)

These are some awesome options. 





















Theyd all be flamed maple of course.




This one too...


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

aldog1330 said:


> http://homepage.mac.com/bigvelvetdog/speedguitar.html
> 
> Looks like he can do some neck throughs too.


 
go back about a page or 2 we've been talking about that already


----------



## grimmchaos (Mar 23, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> go back about a page or 2 we've been talking about that already



Bah...who wants to read 13 pages!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> These are some awesome options.
> 
> Theyd all be flamed maple of course.
> 
> This one too...



Those are cool... now if only Warmoth would finish something other than their own bodies...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 23, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


>


 
I love that finish, have done for a long time.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


>



I love that finish!!!  My buddy has a Thorn almost exactly the same color! It's more blue around the edges than it shows in this picture but this is his, the finish is killer in person:






This is a shot I grabbed quickly in person when I saw it:


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2007)

I obviously agree that Thorn is killer O_O

You guys make fun of me for having a blue quilt/maple fetish.. but after those pics, can you understand why?


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I obviously agree that Thorn is killer O_O
> 
> You guys make fun of me for having a blue quilt/maple fetish.. but after those pics, can you understand why?


 
Anything that's blue is killer to you.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


>



Ok, I must find someone who can do this finish, or develop some skills myself in the near future, as it looks 99% certain I'm buying that body...


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 23, 2007)

The Speed Guitar looks pretty sweet, especally for $650 dollars. I want one.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 23, 2007)

The speed guitar does look tempting, but I gotta finish the last project 7 before I jump into the next one. I had no idea finding 7 string Ibanez hardware was gonna be such a pain in the ass.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2007)

The speed guitar looks great, but I think it just pushed my gas to get on chris's waiting list instead of the speed guitar itself.


----------



## nyck (Mar 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm now if I get it I need to find some bright emerald green stain... or find someone who can finish it for me so I don't screw it up


Here ya go :]
http://www.woodburst.com/

'grass'


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> The speed guitar does look tempting, but I gotta finish the last project 7 before I jump into the next one. I had no idea finding 7 string Ibanez hardware was gonna be such a pain in the ass.



What are you looking for? And is the problem finding it or finding it cheap, as you can get most stuff from Rich over at http://www.ibanezrules.com


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 23, 2007)

nyck said:


> Here ya go :]
> http://www.woodburst.com/
> 
> 'grass'



Nice colours but the only problem is that they're Tung Oil based stains so you couldn't use a gloss lacquer clear-coat over the top of them.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> What are you looking for? And is the problem finding it or finding it cheap, as you can get most stuff from Rich over at http://www.ibanezrules.com


 
Finding it cheap pretty much, he had one on ebay for 220 and let it go since it was out of his price range.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's a webpage of guy who built a Carvin Bolt kit and used those Woodburst finishes. He used the Bing Cherry, which I like really.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Finding it cheap pretty much, he had one on ebay for 220 and let it go since it was out of his price range.



aaaaahhhhh yeah that's another story entirely... you just do not find Ibby hardware cheap.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2007)

well i managed to find a LoPro7 for $130... thats cheap.. but yeh that was luck =/ I am talking to the guy on Jemsite who has that cracked one tho, Might pick it up.. Anyone see that? Does it look that bad? I might just put some superglue over it and hope it holds.. for $150 still good price


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> aaaaahhhhh yeah that's another story entirely... you just do not find Ibby hardware cheap.



You can say that again. I refuse to pay over 200 for a Lopro when I can buy the whole damn 7620 for 400. Its just the principal of the whole thing.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> well i managed to find a LoPro7 for $130... thats cheap.. but yeh that was luck =/ I am talking to the guy on Jemsite who has that cracked one tho, Might pick it up.. Anyone see that? Does it look that bad? I might just put some superglue over it and hope it holds.. for $150 still good price


 
Anything with a crack is bad in my book


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 23, 2007)

Cracked bridge prolly a bad idea unless its just a saddle or something that can be replaced.


----------



## Jarrett (Mar 23, 2007)

Any idea if we can get a reverse head stock on the speed guitar or is it just standard? Either way it's a great deal.


----------



## nyck (Mar 23, 2007)

Jarrett said:


> Any idea if we can get a reverse head stock on the speed guitar or is it just standard? Either way it's a great deal.


I think you can. You could always ask though.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

I wish he'd answer my emails or my pm


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 24, 2007)

I emailed Chris earlier this evening and he emailed me back in like less than 5 minutes.
I nearly died with the shock of it all.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 24, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> I emailed Chris earlier this evening and he emailed me back in like less than 5 minutes.
> I nearly died with the shock of it all.


----------



## Scott (Mar 24, 2007)

The reason for your email has a huge impact on how quickly it gets answered.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 24, 2007)

Jarrett said:


> Any idea if we can get a reverse head stock on the speed guitar or is it just standard? Either way it's a great deal.



Yep, thats one of the specific things I asked.. I put "Reverse headstock of some kind" and hes like "Can Do -" so yes.

Yea, I sent my new email asking more about his waiting list, Hoping to get put on there so I can maybe get something before like September =[


----------



## ChristophrWoods (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll get to those email tonight. I spent about 6 hours yesterday finishing up CNC programs for bodies that need to be cut this weekend. 

By the way, my first bvd-G will be out in April. I was working on that program yesterday as well. I was also trying to figure out how to get one extra tuner on the headstock . On this first one the neck heel is going to go under the neck pickup and will have about a 4.5" pocket to sit in. This is going to make for a really stable neck joint. The cutaway is going to give about the best access you could hope for. The first one is a 6 string and will have a ZR tremolo on it and a JS style carve top/back. I'll be posting some new info on this soon.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 24, 2007)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 24, 2007)

ChristophrWoods said:


> I'll get to those email tonight. I spent about 6 hours yesterday finishing up CNC programs for bodies that need to be cut this weekend.
> 
> By the way, my first bvd-G will be out in April. I was working on that program yesterday as well. I was also trying to figure out how to get one extra tuner on the headstock . On this first one the neck heel is going to go under the neck pickup and will have about a 4.5" pocket to sit in. This is going to make for a really stable neck joint. The cutaway is going to give about the best access you could hope for. The first one is a 6 string and will have a ZR tremolo on it and a JS style carve top/back. I'll be posting some new info on this soon.



Check your PMs man.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 25, 2007)

Ahhh I have two projects I want to do, and not sure which I should do with Chris.. Either way, Im very excited.


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz (Mar 25, 2007)

I notice a slight price increase for mahogany bodies


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 25, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Ahhh I have two projects I want to do, and not sure which I should do with Chris.. Either way, Im very excited.


 
What you have in mind?


----------

